
StackEdit: Markdown editor with real-time HTML preview - aydinhan
http://benweet.github.io/stackedit/
======
cben
Love the synchronized scrolling (and the fact internal links work - `#foo`
scrolls both panes to the `# Foo` heading)!

The source is a simple textarea, right? Nice, I didn't realize you could
reliably scroll one.
[[https://github.com/benweet/stackedit/blob/master/res/extensi...](https://github.com/benweet/stackedit/blob/master/res/extensions/scrollLink.js)
seems to do the magic.]

------
matiasb
Looks good, better than
[http://markdownlivepreview.com/](http://markdownlivepreview.com/)

------
bowerbird
this field is getting pretty crowded these days, but you've got a very nice
implementation here...

-bowerbird

